# Have you ever seen these guys?



## JerryD

There are quite a few such groups. They go to the places of public service (city halls, post offices, airports, police stations, and even Charlie Baker's home) to shoot videos and ask names. When the security guards of police officers stop them, they fight with "constitutional rights".

Personally I think they are very annoying, trying to create disturbances to *make money*. I would like to hear what is really legal and illegal from LEOs' perspective.


----------



## Roy Fehler

The “First Amendment Audit” idiots, they’ve been around for awhile.


----------



## RodneyFarva

And they all have extensive criminal records, not just drugs and larceny but more like hardcore stuff such as sexual assaults. I have been watching these groups for sometime and they are mostly just pains the the ass that talk a big game and throw out threats of prosecution claiming you violated their civil rights. Just keep in mind a decent lawyer wouldn't take one of their cases without at least a 10k retainer.


----------



## EUPD377

I’ve run into them once or twice. They seem to be under the impression that as long as they’re in a public building they can do whatever they want. Legally, (at least in N.C., where I work) they can be trespassed from a public building for filming if there is a policy against it, and especially if they are disrupting operations. For example, an officer I work with got trespassing and disorderly conduct charges against one because he filmed people in the police station lobby who were trying to make reports. One female told him she didn’t want him to film her because she was trying to report something anonymously. He yelled and cursed at her about her rights, then refused to leave the lobby when asked. Charges stuck. Another officer locked one up because he was filming in a federal building with posted “no filming” signs and refused to leave when asked. Charges still stuck. 

The only time they’re really legally in the right is when they are filming in a completely public place like a sidewalk. If they are filming something that is in public view from a sidewalk, there’s not much you can do to stop them. 

They are absolutely douches though and most have serious criminal histories. A lot of them have a history of child sex offenses.


----------



## RodneyFarva

EUPD377 said:


> Legally, (at least in N.C., where I work) they can be trespassed from a public building for filming if there is a policy against it, and especially if they are disrupting operations.


 Some cities are taking things a step further.
Tucson creates new ordinance to deter aggressive 'First Amendment auditors'


----------



## JerryD

If someone films me (against my will) and then uses the video to make profits. Is there anything I can do?
I'm not a public figure.


----------



## Goose

JerryD said:


> Personally I think they are very annoying, trying to create disturbances to *make money*.


Yes. It makes it that much more satisfying when they cross the line and get locked up.


----------



## Goose

JerryD said:


> If someone films me (against my will) and then uses the video to make profits. Is there anything I can do?
> I'm not a public figure.


Are you in a public place where you have no expectation of privacy?


----------



## res2244

The guy who manages the most popular channel from New England is named Anselmo Morales or something of that nature. He consistently brags in many of his more recent videos to make "a 100,000 dollars" for his various escapades in not just Massachusetts but all of New England and as recently as more southern states such as Florida. Anselmo himself if you look at his history is plagued with a laundry list of felonies and not just himself but also the owners of channels with similar content and has done collaborations with. Anselmo's unofficial biography as well as the background of his associates are mentioned in the article below in a no nonsense style that is oddly Masscops-esque LOL
Auditing The "First Amendment" Auditors: Auditing America's Anselmo "Enrique" Morales-Torres Gets His Turn For A TB Audit

PS I have watched some videos of his for educational purposes as we did have a class discussion on these yahoos in one of my criminal justice classes. Anselmo and others like him also tend to clickbait with attention grabbing titles that most of the time are complete lies in how "unprofessional" some of the LEO's take their crap. In one of their videos, they titled an escapade of theirs in a rural town in Maine after directly dealing with the chief as being "power hungry" even though that chief they dealt with in the video was in actuality very kind in giving open records documents and upholded a very admirable sense of kindness and professionalism the whole time the chief dealt with the felonious lot. This escapade of theirs wasn't the only time they lied with a clickbait title......


----------



## EUPD377

When I’ve run into them, I always try to be as professional as possible since I know the video could make it back to command. As res said though, there’s pretty much no winning with them. If you are calm and professional they say you’re being patronizing (I got called a “sociopath” by one of them for remaining calm and professional) and if you tell them to fuck off like they deserve, then they call you a crazy, unprofessional, rude ass. It’s a lose lose.


----------



## RodneyFarva

They will also try to file vexatious complaints against an officer hoping to jam them up with an IA, there has also been cases where "auditors" showed up to officers residents. (look up, "Joe Hart" AKA "Joe Orga" AKA "Joa Orga") TB has a few articles about him alone.


----------



## JerryD

Goose said:


> Are you in a public place where you have no expectation of privacy?


I have not encountered such incidents, but would like to know the options.
So in a public place, people can film whatever they want and use the videos for any purpose? If a random guy films a pretty woman in the subway against her will, is it totally legal?


----------



## RodneyFarva

If she tells him to stop and he continues she may have a criminal harassment issue.


----------



## mpd61

Not to be that guy but.........
1. Best way to not let these guys bother you, is to not let them bother you, because they don't really matter to anyone but themselves.
2. We're cops, not attorneys. Talk to a lawyer about your civil and constitutional rights and how they relate to these "citizens" you've never encountered, but seem concerned about.


----------



## IamTheDude

The most common people involved in this are "Bitchtits McGee" (Josh Abrams) and "Pubstache Pablo" (Anselmo Enrique Morales)... nothing new, these idiots are career criminals with no life, who try egg on cops (directly or indirectly), don't give them the desired result. Kill them with kindness while on duty (off duty is another story)


----------



## CCCSD

Just sneeze on them when they start filming you.


----------



## Hush

A strong enough magnet combined with a cell jammer means the only evidence left is bruises.


----------



## res2244

Whats worse, soverign citizens or first ammendment auditors?


----------



## RodneyFarva

Soverigns tend to be either relatively passive loud mouths or to the other extreme and ultra violent. They have killed cops in the past. The 1A people are just angry individuals with mostly with no job, a extensive criminal history and feel they have been wronged by the police. They refuse to accept responsibility for their transgressions and are now out for revenge under the ruse that they are fighting for the collective rights for the people. All the while they are stroking their own egos and hoping to get jammed up by a police officer so the could sue for a big pay day, granted thats not going to happen however this is their delusional mindset. I personally wouldn't turn my back to a SovCit. the 1A folks are just frustrated people with bark and NO BITE. At times they will quote laws and random case law, real jail house lawyer stuff, however they have no idea what they are talking about or how to apply the law. They have obtained their law degree from the prestigious law school of Google and Bing.


----------



## Bloodhound

They have figured out how to get views on Youtube, and get paid well for it. I have to remind my coworkers of this when they are sending around a video that they are supporting these dopes with every view.


----------



## triplethreat

IamTheDude said:


> The most common people involved in this are "Bitchtits McGee" (Josh Abrams) and "Pubstache Pablo" (Anselmo Enrique Morales)... nothing new, these idiots are career criminals with no life, who try egg on cops (directly or indirectly), don't give them the desired result. Kill them with kindness while on duty (off duty is another story)


Josh Abrams is a class act. The "turtleboy blogs" have done quite a few articles about him. If boredom strikes I suggest checking it out.. The Worcester PD one is great to watch. Gives you a stand point of city vs. small town and how things are much different as far things being 'more lenient' with the bigger cities.


----------



## Honey Smith

res2244 said:


> The guy who manages the most popular channel from New England is named Anselmo Morales or something of that nature. He consistently brags in many of his more recent videos to make "a 100,000 dollars" for his various escapades in not just Massachusetts but all of New England and as recently as more southern states such as Florida. Anselmo himself if you look at his history is plagued with a laundry list of felonies and not just himself but also the owners of channels with similar content and has done collaborations with. Anselmo's unofficial biography as well as the background of his associates are mentioned in the article below in a no nonsense style that is oddly Masscops-esque LOL
> Auditing The "First Amendment" Auditors: Auditing America's Anselmo "Enrique" Morales-Torres Gets His Turn For A TB Audit
> 
> PS I have watched some videos of his for educational purposes as we did have a class discussion on these yahoos in one of my criminal justice classes. Anselmo and others like him also tend to clickbait with attention grabbing titles that most of the time are complete lies in how "unprofessional" some of the LEO's take their crap. In one of their videos, they titled an escapade of theirs in a rural town in Maine after directly dealing with the chief as being "power hungry" even though that chief they dealt with in the video was in actuality very kind in giving open records documents and upholded a very admirable sense of kindness and professionalism the whole time the chief dealt with the felonious lot. This escapade of theirs wasn't the only time they lied with a clickbait title......


----------



## Honey Smith

Anselmo is a waste of space. Sex offender pain in the a** loser. Just sayin


----------



## RodneyFarva

Honey Smith said:


> Anselmo is a waste of space. Sex offender pain in the a** loser. Just sayin


your not wrong.


----------



## Honey Smith

triplethreat said:


> Josh Abrams is a class act. The "turtleboy blogs" have done quite a few articles about him. If boredom strikes I suggest checking it out.. The Worcester PD one is great to watch. Gives you a stand point of city vs. small town and how things are much different as far things being 'more lenient' with the bigger cities.


Isn't Josh still in prison?


----------



## Honey Smith

RodneyFarva said:


> your not wrong.


Rodney I've never met them thank goodness! I belong to the A1 frauditor community on YouTube, and I get such joy watching them (especially Anselmo) get the boot or new shiny silver bracelets lol


----------



## RodneyFarva

Honey Smith said:


> Isn't Josh still in prison?





Honey Smith said:


> Rodney I've never met them thank goodness! I belong to the A1 frauditor community on YouTube, and I get such joy watching them (especially Anselmo) get the boot or new shiny silver bracelets lol


Yes Josh is still in prison as far as I know, I think he was in for a two year bid .


----------



## Honey Smith

RodneyFarva said:


> Yes Josh is still in prison as far as I know, I think he was in for a two year bid .


Welp, ya play stoopid games, ya win stoopid prizes. I find a lot of these A1 frauditors have "real" convictions. Not just related to their man child stunts. Idk what is appropriate to say here, but some are SOs, abusers, all that great stuff that causes them to be chronically unemployed due to felony convictions...they're all awful!


----------



## Mike Booth

JerryD said:


> There are quite a few such groups. They go to the places of public service (city halls, post offices, airports, police stations, and even Charlie Baker's home) to shoot videos and ask names. When the security guards of police officers stop them, they fight with "constitutional rights".
> 
> Personally I think they are very annoying, trying to create disturbances to *make money*. I would like to hear what is really legal and illegal from LEOs' perspective.


I have watched quite a few of these videos. The Auditors have every right to do what they are doing. The arrogance of the 'public servants' is disgusting. how many call Public buildings - 'private'. How do you not know the difference between public and private? Look at the salaries of some of these Mass cops. 180K to stand around all day and do nothing. What is the average HH income in MA? 60K, 70k? Why are people who are making 60 k a year paying a cop 180K a year? would you pay your maid more than you make?


----------



## HistoryHound

Mike Booth said:


> I have watched quite a few of these videos. The Auditors have every right to do what they are doing. The arrogance of the 'public servants' is disgusting. how many call Public buildings - 'private'. How do you not know the difference between public and private? Look at the salaries of some of these Mass cops. 180K to stand around all day and do nothing. What is the average HH income in MA? 60K, 70k? Why are people who are making 60 k a year paying a cop 180K a year? would you pay your maid more than you make?


Let me guess, your girlfriend/boyfriend left you for a cop.


----------



## Foxy85

Valid points sir. You should continue. 😎


Mike Booth said:


> I have watched quite a few of these videos. The Auditors have every right to do what they are doing. The arrogance of the 'public servants' is disgusting. how many call Public buildings - 'private'. How do you not know the difference between public and private? Look at the salaries of some of these Mass cops. 180K to stand around all day and do nothing. What is the average HH income in MA? 60K, 70k? Why are people who are making 60 k a year paying a cop 180K a year? would you pay your maid more than you make?


----------



## EUPD377

Mike Booth said:


> I have watched quite a few of these videos. The Auditors have every right to do what they are doing. The arrogance of the 'public servants' is disgusting. how many call Public buildings - 'private'. How do you not know the difference between public and private? Look at the salaries of some of these Mass cops. 180K to stand around all day and do nothing. What is the average HH income in MA? 60K, 70k? Why are people who are making 60 k a year paying a cop 180K a year? would you pay your maid more than you make?


Problem is that these auditors (and you apparently) don’t understand that just because something is publicly owned, doesn’t mean you can do whatever you want there. The fire department is a publicly owned building but I can’t go walk in off the street and cook myself dinner in their kitchen or climb around on the fire trucks. The city library is publicly owned and open to the public, but I can’t go in there and play my new mixtape in the stacks. 

Public buildings still have rules that apply and must be followed. You can easily get kicked out of a public building even if you aren’t doing anything illegal. That’s what you and these first amendment auditors don’t realize.

I arrested one for trespassing in my PD lobby a while ago. He was coming in and recording everyone who entered the lobby and talked to the services person at the window. This included victims and witnesses who were worried about being seen making a report to the police, and thus was interfering with our operations and potentially putting victims and witnesses at risk. There are clearly posted signs indicating that recording isn’t permitted in this area. I asked him to leave, then told him to leave. When he refused, he got hooked up. Convicted of trespassing and obstruction.


----------



## CCCSD

We as citizens have the absolute RIGHT to beat the fuck out of these “auditors” if they film us trying to report a crime or abusive situation. So “Mike”, prepare for an ass kicking some day…as the cops watch and refuse to be involved.


----------



## Honey Smith

Mike Booth said:


> I have watched quite a few of these videos. The Auditors have every right to do what they are doing. The arrogance of the 'public servants' is disgusting. how many call Public buildings - 'private'. How do you not know the difference between public and private? Look at the salaries of some of these Mass cops. 180K to stand around all day and do nothing. What is the average HH income in MA? 60K, 70k? Why are people who are making 60 k a year paying a cop 180K a year? would you pay your maid more than you make?


My "maid"? Are you joking? Free speech is something we all enjoy. But I think you've missed the point. These frauditors do Nothing to stand up for my rights. They act a fool shoving cameras in people's faces, get loud and rant and rave, causing a commotion in public. They (or you?) Ebeg for money. They "audit" (harass) police, the public, people who are trying to do their jobs (ya know, when you clock in, WORK, clock out and get paid)and even film children...because they CAN. Don't even try it with me. All y'all could and should be arrested for harassment, creating a public nuisance, stalking...the list continues. Their (your?) antics do nothing for me, or any other citizens. I can honestly say that I've seen literally a handful of people who I would call auditors, as opposed to frauditors. If y'all wanna help the community, go do some public service, or volunteer work. Better yet. Get. A. Job. They (or you?) make me sick. If they (you?) wanna make a difference, run for office. Or city council. Maybe deliver meals to the elderly? Cuz from what I know, many of them (you?) are S.As. So they (you?) can't work near children. Knock it off. Get some help. Contribute to your cities. Or better yet. Get a job. Don't ebeg. It's a bad look, especially for young healthy men. Pls point out where I'm wrong. Put down the camera that they (you?) don't pay for. Don't mooch off of the system they (you?) disagree with and fight against. Sickening.


----------



## Honey Smith

EUPD377 said:


> Problem is that these auditors (and you apparently) don’t understand that just because something is publicly owned, doesn’t mean you can do whatever you want there. The fire department is a publicly owned building but I can’t go walk in off the street and cook myself dinner in their kitchen or climb around on the fire trucks. The city library is publicly owned and open to the public, but I can’t go in there and play my new mixtape in the stacks.
> 
> Public buildings still have rules that apply and must be followed. You can easily get kicked out of a public building even if you aren’t doing anything illegal. That’s what you and these first amendment auditors don’t realize.
> 
> I arrested one for trespassing in my PD lobby a while ago. He was coming in and recording everyone who entered the lobby and talked to the services person at the window. This included victims and witnesses who were worried about being seen making a report to the police, and thus was interfering with our operations and potentially putting victims and witnesses at risk. There are clearly posted signs indicating that recording isn’t permitted in this area. I asked him to leave, then told him to leave. When he refused, he got hooked up. Convicted of trespassing and obstruction.


Well put


----------



## Foxy85

Florida has a dude who plays with the law regarding being armed while fishing or hunting, and being able to open carry while in the course of those activities. So he will legit carry a long gun around with a fishing pole near public beaches (knowing he can fish in nearby areas) and usually gets held up for a bit and eventually kicked loose. Drawing a blank on this guy’s name, but don’t care enough to look it up.

These people have no lives and I’ll confidently say probably no jobs either. I’m happy that it seems to be a dying fad now that LE has caught on. The best videos I’ve found are when the general public (post office, RMV, whatever) turns on these clowns too. That’s always entertaining.

Degeneration Nation (YouTube) usually likes to sh*t on the clowns that go around doing it. Also very entertaining if you’re looking to kill time.


----------



## bostonjoey

JerryD said:


> There are quite a few such groups. They go to the places of public service (city halls, post offices, airports, police stations, and even Charlie Baker's home) to shoot videos and ask names. When the security guards of police officers stop them, they fight with "constitutional rights".
> 
> Personally I think they are very annoying, trying to create disturbances to *make money*. I would like to hear what is really legal and illegal from LEOs' perspective.


awe.... all the butt hurt cops mad the people are standing up for their right. eat a 🍆, 🐖


----------



## CCCSD

bostonjoey said:


> awe.... all the butt hurt cops mad the people are standing up for their right. eat a 🍆, 🐖


Can’t wait to film your mother being raped. My RIGHT to film it.


----------



## USAF286

Eat eggplant and pork? Surely. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

